
Sesame Credit: China Gameification of Obedience - Spellman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI
======
gypsy_boots
And for those interested, an article on the subject:
[http://theantimedia.org/china-just-launched-the-most-
frighte...](http://theantimedia.org/china-just-launched-the-most-frightening-
game-ever-and-soon-it-will-be-mandatory/)

